# Spinning- First hand spun project



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I used mixed fiber given to me by a friend. The sewing pouch is double seed stitch with a braided tie.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love this and I promise you'll treasure this for ever!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Yea for you! What are you thinking for project #2?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to cool I'm sure you will use it all the time. It is very cute.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really a nice spin. Love the pouch and what a nice idea for your first of many more projects. Agree...you will treasure this. Congrats!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations on your first handspun project! May there be many more in your future!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

WOW! YOU GO GIRL!!! (or guy) what's next?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I lo It! All the examples of hand spun yarns are so tempting. I haven't allowed myself to get the spinning bug with all the knitting and weaving I do. How would I fit it in?


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

beautiful job.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Perfect little bag!! I still have my first spun and don't know quite what do do with it, looks like a great idea!! Thank you for sharing!! ????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the color mix in the fiber. Good job.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

You did it!!!
Congrats. Good job!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely. Congratulations. My first handspun was Columbia fleece, first mistake. It was VERY uneven with corkscrews of overspun places all through it. I knit my oldest daughter a hat with it. People would follow her down the street wanting to know where they could get that hat. Now, I couldn't reproduce it if I wanted to.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and encouraging words. Next I'm going to try plying.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> Lovely. Congratulations. My first handspun was Columbia fleece, first mistake. It was VERY uneven with corkscrews of overspun places all through it. I knit my oldest daughter a hat with it. People would follow her down the street wanting to know where they could get that hat. Now, I couldn't reproduce it if I wanted to.


The hat sounds just wonderful. Would love to see it as it obviously was quite the hit.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Good for you! A treasure!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice. Great first project and very nicely done


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I lo It! All the examples of hand spun yarns are so tempting. I haven't allowed myself to get the spinning bug with all the knitting and weaving I do. How would I fit it in?


Sleep less!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Milocat said:


> Sleep less!


Ha! If I slept less, my brain would be too scrambled to do all the other stuff!


----------

